# Help choosing a grinder for La Pavoni



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey guys, I currently have a nespresso, I really want to get into the espresso hobby and I have been reading a lot for a few months while I have been looking for a good deal on a coffee machine.

I don't live in the UK and here in Portugal is not that easy getting used machines or even good brand new ones.

I have been waiting for the Duo Temp Pro to be on sale again, but yesterday I found a used La Pavoni Professional with around 5 years and seems to be in perfect state and has been serviced a few months ago for £175, which seems like a great deal.

I have been reading on it and since I work at home so I have time to do the extra work that a manual machine requires.

My budget for the grinder is around £160, so I was thinking about getting a Smart Grinder Pro from lakeland. Will that be a good enough grinder? I would like a grinder that would let me grind for pour-over also if possible.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There are very few grinders that will swap back and forth between espresso and pour over unfortunately. The cheapest is the Niche Zero at £500. You'd be better off getting a hand grinder for brewed and concentrate on getting the best grinder you can for the La Pavoni (which sounds great by the way).

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd go for a Lido E.


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

I would rather have an etrict one if possible in my budget, might be able to go to £200 if needed



hotmetal said:


> There are very few grinders that will swap back and forth between espresso and pour over unfortunately. The cheapest is the Niche Zero at £500. You'd be better off getting a hand grinder for brewed and concentrate on getting the best grinder you can for the La Pavoni (which sounds great by the way).


Would the SGP be enough? Also would a sette30 be a huge improv? it's £55 more than the SGP

Thanks for all the tips


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I use a SGP with a La Pav Pro.

No, its not the greatest, but I do get an acceptable drink. I also had the SGP a couple of years before the La Pav. I may well have come to a different decision had I obtained the La Pav first!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

My opinion is the same as Batian's. I have La Pav plus SGP.


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

Without a base to compare is very complicated for me to imagine what the experts say it's good or not. I imagine coming from a nespresso type machine, it must be a great improvement and that's all that matters right now to me. So if some of you have been using it and it's not bad that's great news to me, thank you!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Does the grinder have to be new? Could you fit a used Mazzer or something similar? Never been a fan of safe grindersand a lot more can be had for the same money if you go a little bigger


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

Doesn't need to be new. A mazzer might be too big for the space I have, but depending on the price could be an option.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Height is usually the real issue. That is fairly immutable and non-subjective. Can often be countered (sorry!) with a short hopper, or a lens hood in place of a hopper.

Often people see a grinder and think "ooh that's much too big" because it is bigger than they expected, and does indeed occupy a greater 3D *volume*, but its *footprint* is often not that much greater, and would you actually use the extra couple of inches width? I don't know - maybe, but often size is a matter of perception rather than actual measurement. That said, if the place where the grinder will sit is under a cabinet and the cabinets are low, then yes there may well be a problem.

Something like a Mazzer Mini or even Super jolly with a lens hood hopper is probably not much different in real terms, even if the measurements aren't quite the same.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

An espresso grinder, like the Mazzers or similar, are not that great at other methods.

There aren't many options if you want something multipurpose. And they aren't cheap.

I'd go for a manual grinder that's ok for espresso and acceptable for alternative methods. Comandante with the Red Clix upgrade would be my first choice.


----------



## Hollywood87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I have the la Pavoni and need to get a grinder. Are ones that are £500 the only option? Is the Sage Pro good enough?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Hollywood87 said:


> I have the la Pavoni and need to get a grinder. Are ones that are £500 the only option? Is the Sage Pro good enough?


 Sage is alright, but if you can afford to go to a Eureka Mignon you'll find that's a better choice.


----------

